# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Στησιμο δικτυου(ερωτηση αρχαριου)..

## fazerdreamer

Χαιρετω το φορουμ και καλως σας βρισκω.Βρισκομαι Β.Προαστεια-κεφαλαρι κηφισια και προσφατα αγορασα μια πανκατευθυντικη 8db,6 μετρα καλωδιο και ενα usb με αποσπωμενο κεραιακι 4αρι,το οποιο συνοδευοταν με το πακετο.προσπαθησα λοιπον με εναν φιλο που σκαμπαζει απο τεχνικα δικτυων και μου πε 2-3 βασικα αςπουμε πραγματακια,π.χ μεχρι 9μετρα καλωδιο,οσο μπορεις ψηλοτερα η κεραια..το λαπτοπ μου εχει windows vista(svista mallon)..και το προγραματακι που εχει απο την μανα του κανει scan αλλα βρισκει με το ζορι 2-3 δικτυα στα 100μετρα...  ::  ετσι αποφανθηκε ο φιλος οτι χρειαζομαι ενισχυση σηματος με μια(παντοφλιτσα)λεγομενη της ταξης 500mw-1watt στα2.4ghz. indoor or outdoor.σημειωτεον οτι το στικακι βγαζει 16 db=35-40mw δηλαδη περιπου.Τι λενε οι γνωστες και πλεον εμπειροι στον υπερ-αρχαριο Στεφανο???(εννοειται οτι δεν ψαχνω για να σπασω κλειδωμενα δικτυα...απλα στα υπαρχοντα ηδη ελευθερα-ξεκλειδωτα)!!θα εκτιμηθουν ολες οι πολυτιμες συμβουλες και γνωσεις-απαντησεις σας.Πολλα ευχαριστω.Φιλικα Στεφανος.

[email protected]

----------


## thalexan

Καλωσήλθες.

Μια καλή αρχή είναι το PlugMeIn.  ::  Εκεί θα βρεις όσες πληροφορίες χρειάζεσαι για το ξεκίνημα.

Ένα tip για αρχή:
Αυτό που χρειάζεσαι είναι μία wifi κάρτα με σύνδεση σε εξωτερική κατευθυντική κεραία. Οι omni χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο σε access points.

----------


## tripkaos

> ετσι αποφανθηκε ο φιλος οτι χρειαζομαι ενισχυση σηματος με μια(παντοφλιτσα)λεγομενη της ταξης 500mw-1watt στα2.4ghz.


μονο τοσο λιγο???εμεις εδω χρησημοποιουμε τουλαχιστων 3watt στα 2.4

----------


## panisxiros

πατε καλα. . ?τι παντοφλες και πρασινα αλογα..?  ::   ::   ::  
παρε ενα πιατακι(25ευρω εχει το 1,20) και ενα φεεδερ με αλλα 20ε. και εισαι κυριος..
τα στικακια ειναι για αλλη δουλια. . !!οχι για να κανεις ΒΒ.η εστω πελατης . .!!
ενας πολυ φθηνος και απλος ενυσχιτης εχει 200ε!!!!!!στο 0,5βατ. τι λες αξιζει να κανεις ζημια σε ολο το φασμα 2,4..?να γεμισεις θοριβο μεχρι εκει που δεν φανταζεσε..?..και να καθαρισεις τον ουρανο απο πουλια..?!!οσα υπαρχουν εκει..

----------


## harrylaos

Παρε ενα Grid-type Antena με τα παρελκομενα απο τον aerial.net και εισαι σενιος.
Μην το σκεφτεσαι.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Παρε ενα Grid-type Antena με τα παρελκομενα απο τον aerial.net και εισαι σενιος.
> Μην το σκεφτεσαι.


Χαριλαε εσύ τι έχεις πάρει???????

----------


## harrylaos

Grid ειχα παρει. Εκανε τιμια αποσβεση.  ::

----------


## fazerdreamer

χρονια πολλα και καλα σε ολους!παιδια ευχαριστω για ολες τις απαντησεις σας.νομιζω οτι ο αρχαριος τελικα την παταει(σχεδον)παντα στην αρχη..οντως το hardware που πηρα....ειναι για κλαματα..8db omnidirectional κεραια,6μετρα καλωδιο-σχεδον κολλημενο το λαπτοπ στο παραθυρο να ανεβει 4 μετρα πανω απτην σκεπη η κεραια-,το usb stick wi-fi ειναι για..κλαματα  ::  ..και για να παρω 1 watt ενισχυση βρηκα στην καλυτερη τιμη 120ευρο απο εξωτερικο..σε δοκιμη με ασυρματο ρουτερ του γειτονα στα 50 μετρα το σημα με το ζορι ερχοταν στο 50%....τωρα που εδωσα ηδη 120 ευρω και 3 επισκεψεις στο κεντρο,τι κανω βρε παιδια???να προσπαθησω με το υπαρχον συστημα,η να τα χαρισω και να ξαναρχισω απτην αρχη...?????καθε απαντηση σας πολυτιμη!!!  ::

----------


## thalexan

> χρονια πολλα και καλα σε ολους!παιδια ευχαριστω για ολες τις απαντησεις σας.νομιζω οτι ο αρχαριος τελικα την παταει(σχεδον)παντα στην αρχη..οντως το hardware που πηρα....ειναι για κλαματα..8db omnidirectional κεραια,6μετρα καλωδιο-σχεδον κολλημενο το λαπτοπ στο παραθυρο να ανεβει 4 μετρα πανω απτην σκεπη η κεραια-,το usb stick wi-fi ειναι για..κλαματα  ..και για να παρω 1 watt ενισχυση βρηκα στην καλυτερη τιμη 120ευρο απο εξωτερικο..σε δοκιμη με ασυρματο ρουτερ του γειτονα στα 50 μετρα το σημα με το ζορι ερχοταν στο 50%....τωρα που εδωσα ηδη 120 ευρω και 3 επισκεψεις στο κεντρο,τι κανω βρε παιδια???να προσπαθησω με το υπαρχον συστημα,η να τα χαρισω και να ξαναρχισω απτην αρχη...?????καθε απαντηση σας πολυτιμη!!!


Μία μικρή διευκρίνιση:

Η χρήση ενισχυτών στα 2,4GHz για τις τιμές ισχύος που αναφέρεις απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου!

Η μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη ισχύς εκπομπής (EIRP) είναι 20dBm. (100mW) η οποία είναι επαρκής εάν υπάρχει AP κοντά στη θέση σου και υπάρχει οπτική επαφή.

----------


## badge

> με εναν φιλο που σκαμπαζει απο τεχνικα δικτυων .... [...] .... αποφανθηκε ο φιλος οτι χρειαζομαι ενισχυση σηματος με μια(παντοφλιτσα)


Ωραίος ο φίλος σου... τι έχει τελειώσει και που δουλεύει είπαμε;

Μια συνέχεια της διευκρίνησης του thealexan : Οι παραβάτες διώκονται από την ΕΕΤΤ και το κινητό της van που παίρνει μετρήσεις, εάν δεν τους έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι ήδη οι γείτονες να τους παραφυλάνε στη γωνία.

----------


## BillGeo

Κατ' αρχας ξεχνας τους ενισχυτες. *. + -* 

Θες οποσδηποτε να εχεις την κεραια πανω και το λαπτοπ κατω?
Δλδ πρεπει οποσδηποτε να εχεις RF καλωδιο 6-7 μετρα?

Αν ναι, θα σου ελεγα να παρεις αυτα:
*Ενα panel*
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... 75638eb36f
*ή μια yagi*
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... 75638eb36f

*+ μια PCMCIA με υποστ. εξωτερικης κεραιας* (για να μην κανεις πατεντες)
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... 75638eb36f

*+ 7μ καλο RF καλωδιο*
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_prod.php? ... 60a25cf8b4


*Αντι για την PCMCIA θα μπορουσες να παρεις ενα Router και να συνδεθεις* (κ οχι μονο το laptop με LAN)
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... 75638eb36f

----------

